# Twittie (brian) & Jester



## Pheonix (Apr 30, 2012)

copied from original thread



Nym said:


> oh this kid named Twittie (brian) and this jaggolo kid named jester with a dog named bailey....both hoppers....beat the shit outa a kid in las vegas and gear jacked him....super fucked up. stole all his shit, broke his ribs and tried to jack his dog. the kid is a friend of mine and twittie was trying to steal his gear for a while and finaly got this kid jester to help him do it. last i heard they were both headed west and then north to take the highline back to the east coast.
> 
> twittie is blonde, about 5-8, has three three leafed cloves above his right eye.
> 
> jester is about 5-6, long brown hair, little white and spotted dog named bailey.





Xavierr said:


> lol i was with one of em for a week or two and didn't seem too shady or try anything though..got seperated when my lazy ass fell asleep around the corner instead of by the tracks. i heard of that story.. but in a different light. like the other kid took from them or some shit so they beat the shit out of him and got all his shit. I don't know though.





Nym said:


> naw...they make its sound like that but we were there.
> its all word of mouth though so ahaha
> up to you, if they were cool to thats awesome





Xavierr said:


> Yeah, not calling anyone a liar, but the major point is it comes down to judgment of character and people's motives when you're on the road above threads like these.





xACABx said:


> Jester no longer has a dog. Xavierr and myself ran into him and a few other dudes in Ogden, Utah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xavierr said:


> Left me behind? I wasn't left behind, they got on a train and I was running behind them. I had my water strung to my pack in a bad place, so I grabbed the latter and couldn't get up so let go and got off. I missed a train it happens. More than one towards Portland was comin thru and I caught a 48 to oregon. Then one of the people in the group called me and asked where I was at... lol. The entire group we were with is completely split right now, everyone disappeared and found new roaddogs, all of em went separate ways too. I left to go sleep somewhere as Jester was sleepin by the tracks. lol @ xACABx calling someone slow out of all people.


----------



## Monterey (Jan 11, 2014)

wait, What? was bailey a brindle pit mix female? some dude jacked her when I went to jail in texas. ANY info on her would be very appreciated. I love that dog very much.


----------



## Nym (Jan 17, 2014)

Monterey said:


> wait, What? was bailey a brindle pit mix female? some dude jacked her when I went to jail in texas. ANY info on her would be very appreciated. I love that dog very much.


actually, i think she might have been, im not sure, it was so long ago.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Feb 1, 2014)

first problem, is you associated yourself with someone "named" "Jester"


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 22, 2014)

just ran into twittin in little five poits hes traveling with a gir kelly scumdog a kid twitch a kid possum and this kid shaggy who just got me for a buch of shit.(see my post}http://squattheplanet.com/threads/shaggy-tall-dreadie-kid.18904/ think they are headed to NOLA


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 6, 2014)

So Twittie just found me on facebook and saiid he jacked my vest and phone from the kid that robbed me and wanted to get it back to me.


----------



## Doughnut (Oct 6, 2014)

Met Twittie in NOLA. He seemed pretty cool. A little schwilly, maybe, but not too bad. We were supposed to hop out together, but he got drunk and (I assume) stayed in NOLA.


----------



## goodtimecharlie (Dec 7, 2015)

twitty is cool as shit met him one night in lil five... n hes real close with my first green horn chill dude fuck with him wouldn't be good


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 13, 2016)

Twittie stole my fucking dog in Chicago. We were all walking to the hopout together and I had been kicking it with him for like a week already. I was holding all my gear and booze i bought for all of us. He notices my hands are full and asks to walk my dog, and I'm like yeah sure since we're all going to the same hopout a couple blocks away. Anyway, I'm lost in conversation with another kid (that happens) and i turn around and he's suddenly GONE. We thought he went to take a piss, but he straight up disappeared. We waited at the hopout, blew up his phone... hits me up 3 days later saying he went back downtown when we were already 10 miles or more away from there. So I told him meet me in NYC as planned. He kept acting like it was a mistake, but it turns out, he was butthurt or some shit because me and the other dude were hitting it off, and actually said "you shoulda been more worried about your dog than a dude" as a straight up admitting to stealing my dog, because apparently I have to carry all our beer and can't walk to a hopout and god forbid i flirt with anyone, that means it's okay to steal my dog huh? 
I have pictures, proof (screencapped a thread where he was accused of stealing another dog, and admitted to stealing mine) , and more sources who told me that when he saw them WITH MY DOG and they asked "where's Pookie? Why the fuck do you have their dog?" he gave them some bullshit story that me and the other kid (Jesse James) were doing dope and he didn't want any part of it so he was leaving and I allegedly told him "Twittie! Take my dog! I'd rather take care of Jesse than my own damn dog!" 
Do you know who he told this to? Scrubby, my on and off road dawg 4 lyfe, and Drifter, Jesse's sister - 2 people who have known us for YEARS and immediately said "Yeah. We've known them for years, and they've always been against dope. We saw them yesterday. There is no way they learned how to shoot up overnight. Your story is absolute fucking bullshit."
And it's true. Me and Jesse James have never shot / done dope. (As much as I am against heroin, I still don't think it's a valid reason to steal a dog.)
Apparently, my friend Jeff bumped into him in Wisconsin and CALLED ME to say "THIS GUY HAS STRONGBOW!!! he said yall were going to meet up in nyc so he could give him back to you, should i kick his ass and keep Strongbow safe with me, or is he legit?" Unfortunately, on my way to NYC, I pit stopped in WV in Jesse's hometown where my phone had no service, so I didn't get the call till Twittie was gone. WEST.
NOW HOW THE FUCK DO YOU END UP WEST WHEN YOU'RE COMING FROM CHICAGO TO NYC TO GIVE SOMEONE'S DOG BACK?
I'm not sorry for my rant. I am angry that people like him exist, but am glad this thread exists. 
I will upload photo evidence in a seperate comment.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2016)

add a picture of your dog and maybe someone will spot him?


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 14, 2016)

Apparently tater smash saw him in nola with my dog. Others say he lost him when he got arrested in Oregon.
My dogs name is Strongbow. I named him after my favorite English cider.

That's Twittie holding my dog in that picture I took of him and Scrubby and Jesse as i mentioned, Scrubby can vouch for neither me or Jesse doing drugs. Or neglecting a dog. Or deserving any of that crap.


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 31, 2016)

614 crust said:


> So Twittie just found me on facebook and saiid he jacked my vest and phone from the kid that robbed me and wanted to get it back to me.


Never happened.


----------



## Tude (Mar 31, 2016)

I approved this long standing issue (it was in moderation for this subforum) so hopefully it can be resolved.


----------

